# Does Any One Play The Harmonica



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello peoples, does anyone on this forum play the harmonica?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm learning, not very good at all, but it's fun and compact


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

yeah I like it to, it is fun. I'm trying to teach myself although my dad is (or used to be) really good at them so when i get good enough I'll ask him for pointers and tips


----------



## zamarion (Mar 22, 2012)

i try to learn


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

My dad hasn't played them in years but if he starts playing again I am sure he would be awesome. I will be ordering the Hohner chrometta 8 and the puck soon.


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ocassionally, here are 2 of my favorite pieces.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i have one , i play it sparingly . i mostly make noise with it , im thinking of buying one in the key of "C" , someday ill look up utube vids for some sort of lessons .


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

Is that you playing it?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

No offence but he looks a little squirrelly .


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

we don't have squirrels in australia any way nice picture but I won't be getting the harmonicas for a while now because the shipping is to much


----------

